# Wago Codesys 2.3 - Projekt von der Steuerung laden



## Gobbo92 (27 April 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe ein kleines Problem. Ich muss mir ein Programm auf einer Wago 750-881 anschauen. Leider hat niemand mehr das Ursprungsprogramm, welches damals auf die Wago geladen wurde.
Nun habe ich das Problem, dass ich mir das Programm nicht von der Steuerung laden kann.

Ich bin wie folgt vorgegangen:
- In Codesys ein neues leeres Projekt für die 750-881 erstellt und abgespeichert.
- Dann den Gateway zur Steuerung (IP) erstellt und dann über den Menüpunkt Online auf die Steuerung eingeloggt. Daraufhin sagt mir Codesys "Das Programm wurde geändert! Soll das neue Programm geladen werden?" Natürlich soll es das nicht.
Nun hatte ich eigentlich gehofft, dass mir die Vorgehensweise unter "Online" "Datei aus Steuerung laden" verfügbar macht. Dem war aber nicht so.

Freund Google meinte noch zuerst "Quellcode laden" aber der Menüpunkt ist bei mir auch nicht verfügbar.

Hat jemand noch eine Idee was ich hier machen kann?

Vielen Dank im Voraus. 


Nachtrag:
Wenn ich über Datei -> Öffnen -> Projekt aus der Steuerung öffnen versuche das Programm zu laden, bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung:


----------



## GLT (28 April 2016)

Erfolg hast Du nur, wenn die Source (durch Quellcode laden) auch auf dem Controller abgelegt wurde!

Falls der Quellcode abgelegt wurde kommst Du so ran:



CoDeSys starten
Projekt öffnen
unten "Projekt aus der Steuerung öffnen" - Schaltfläche SPS
Zielsystemeinstellung vornehmen
usw.

Aufgrund deiner Fehlermeldung befürchte ich, dass der Quellcode nicht abgelegt wurde


----------



## aplenker (18 August 2022)

Ich habe hier gelesen, dass wohl ein Umlaut in einem Dateinamen vorhanden gewesen ist. Vielleicht war das bei dir ja auch so:





						Fehler: Dienstnummer: 47, Fehlernummer: 80 beim einloggen
					

Fehler: Dienstnummer: 47, Fehlernummer: 80 beim einloggen



					www.oscat.de


----------

